# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  My name said in russian

## Allyson

Hey every one iam 15 and iam taking russian in school i hope to attend a skating school their next year can you help me? how would you say my name in Russian " Allyson Schomaker" but can you put it in english keybored i think is what iam trying ot say thanks sooo much   ::  [/i]

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

Your name in the Russian language is: Allyson Schomaker.

----------


## Friendy

http://www.freewebs.com/pravit/#ihatethisquestion
Hope it helps.  ::  
If you are looking for the closest Russian name it's Алиса (pronounced "Ah-lee-sa", accent on the second syllable)

----------

